

23 Startup Tips - andrewneilcrump
http://andrew-crump.co.uk/blog/23-tips-for-anyone-starting-a-startup-journey/

======
j21
Hah, found #6 very true ("If you listen to foreign music, it distracts you
less."). Works for me with studying and coding.

